# Niner S.I.R 9 vs One 9 RDO?



## PaleAleDylan (Nov 13, 2013)

The previously mentioned bikes are on my shortlist for my new single speed. Has anyone had experience with either of these bikes? Good or Bad? Any idea on stock weights? Sorry if this subject has been beaten to death but the Almighty Google is giving me nothing.

ONE 9 RDO









S.I.R. 9


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

If money is no object, it just comes down to the weight and ride quality. Carbon is going to feel like a rocket ship, and still be a more comfortable ride than aluminum. Steel is gonna feel cozy like your favorite pair of jeans. Both are super strong. Competitive Cyclist has frame weights listed as 2,730g (about 6 pounds) for a Large SIR 9 and 1,210g (about 2.7 pounds) for a Medium Air 9 RDO (so, the One 9 will be a little heavier than that because of the EBB shell, but it'll still be about half the weight of the SIR 9).


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

My large frame SIR 9 weighed 5.3 pounds without the EBB or headset installed. Weighted on my digital scale.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

No experience with either bike but that One 9 is one sexy bike.


----------



## PaleAleDylan (Nov 13, 2013)

phsycle said:


> No experience with either bike but that One 9 is one sexy bike.


I know! I'm considering just penny pinching till the spring and jumping on the One 9. But it's just such a steep price point that I might cry once I look at my bank statement afterwards.


----------



## Treadhead (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't have any experience on a carbon hardtail frame but I built up my size small 2010 SIR with the carbon fork to be 19 pounds 13 ounces. I think the total price back in 2010 was still around $2800. That seems pretty light to me for the price. I now have a suspension fork on it which added two pounds but really smoothed out the bumps for casual XC riding. Either way the bike is fast and nimble.
2 cents....


----------



## PaleAleDylan (Nov 13, 2013)

Treadhead - Thanks for the input. I, like many riders can get mesmerized by the idea of carbon but I think the steel frame should be more than capable of what I need it to do.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

PaleAleDylan said:


> Treadhead - Thanks for the input. I, like many riders can get mesmerized by the idea of carbon but I think the steel frame should be more than capable of what I need it to do.


Sir9 will definitely be awesome for whatever you're doing with it. I would be completely happy with the steel frame.

...until I saw another picture of that One 9. I think the complete build is like 16lbs or something like that. 4-5lbs doesn't seem like much, but I had a carbon road bike with full DA that was in the 16lb range and the thing was a rocket ship compared to my other roadies that was around 18.5 lbs. So in my opinion, if I were in your shoes, I would stock up on ramen and save up for the One 9. My current rigid SS weighs 27lbs (Jones). Couldn't imagine what that One9 feels like.


----------



## PaleAleDylan (Nov 13, 2013)

I know the bike is just amazing. I did see on BikeRumor that they had one on a scale at 16lbs and change. They swapped some drive train items for a lighter ride but still...16lbs is absurdly light.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

I ordered my One 9 this week.. expecting delivery mid December.. can't wait is an understatement!!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gawd that thing is beautiful. I'd love one of those to be the counterpoint to my Ti SS.


----------



## PaleAleDylan (Nov 13, 2013)

I can't imagine climbing with the One 9, it's gotta be laughable.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a few SIR 9's (2012 model) and love them! I hear nothing but good things about the 2013/14 model with the upgrades.

IMHO, grab the SIR if you are looking for an all day bike or plan on doing a lot of endurance riding. The ride is so sweet! If you are looking for a XC race machine, the One 9 RDO would be a great call.

Another to consider would be the Vassago Verhauen vassagocycles - VerHauen or if you can afford Ti - vassagocycles - OptimusTi


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

mcoplea said:


> I have a few SIR 9's (2012 model) and love them! I hear nothing but good things about the 2013/14 model with the upgrades.
> 
> IMHO, grab the SIR if you are looking for an all day bike or plan on doing a lot of endurance riding. The ride is so sweet! If you are looking for a XC race machine, the One 9 RDO would be a great call.


I've heard the new Sir9's are much stiffer than the old. Also, I wouldn't necessarily say SIR is better suited for endurance racing. I see more A9C and other carbon bikes than steel at endurance events.

I personally love steel, so not biased towards carbon.


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

phsycle said:


> I've heard the new Sir9's are much stiffer than the old. Also, I wouldn't necessarily say SIR is better suited for endurance racing. I see more A9C and other carbon bikes than steel at endurance events.
> 
> I personally love steel, so not biased towards carbon.


I had a 2011 MCR and it was pretty flexy but really sweet to ride. My new 2013 SIR9 seems to have a soft feel to it but definitely feels stiffer in the bottom bracket area and in the front when cornering hard. I like the 12x142 although I don't feel any noticeable difference between that and the standard QR that my MCR had.


----------



## Niner Bikes (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey all - We just updated the color options for both of these bikes, FYI.

Cheers,
Carla


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ugh, do not want. Few colors turn me off as much as high vis tennis ball yellow.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

I am in LOVE with that One 9 in yellow..


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Pauldotcom said:


> I am in LOVE with that One 9 in yellow..


I agree with you there. Although I like the blue a little bit better. But I am wondering if the greenish-yellow will look different in person.


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 16, 2005)

I would gladly swap my current Gf Rig SS with a carbon rocket Niner (blue or yellow, love them both).
Only prob is that I have a new Stans Single speed 3.30 hub wheelset.
There is no conversion possible to 12x142.(just got the e-mail reply from them) :-(
Wish I knew before...


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Dikkie said:


> I would gladly swap my current Gf Rig SS with a carbon rocket Niner (blue or yellow, love them both).
> Only prob is that I have a new Stans Single speed 3.30 hub wheelset.
> There is no conversion possible to 12x142.(just got the e-mail reply from them) :-(
> Wish I knew before...


So you can afford a $3,500 frame, but a new $350 rear wheel is an issue?


----------



## pdelbusto (Sep 8, 2008)

Niner Bikes said:


> Hey all - We just updated the color options for both of these bikes, FYI.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carla
> ...


First time ever that I've considered buying a SS bike... 
Kudos to you guys- you've figured out how to make me think "how about I just give you my CC# to keep on file and just send me whatever you decide to launch, size S please?".


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 16, 2005)

phsycle said:


> So you can afford a $3,500 frame, but a new $350 rear wheel is an issue?


Yes, I could sell it...But it's a new wheelset, did only 3 rides on it.
Would be a pitty imho ;-).

There's also the Pivot les with its nice swinger dropout.


----------



## PeopleForScience (May 15, 2012)

phsycle said:


> So you can afford a $3,500 frame, but a new $350 rear wheel is an issue?


Where are you getting $3500? Their site lists it for $2150. Also, I have a stans SS wheelset and I got a sun axle from a buddy that is the same one that they use in the SS specific 142x12 hub and it works fine in my stans hub. The hibs are pretty similar and it worked great.


----------



## kmc (Jan 28, 2004)

I have owned both the SIR 9 and an Air 9 Carbon, both configured as single speeds. Started on a SIR 9 and had to warranty it. Upgraded to an Air 9 carbon. It was lighter and climbed better, but the Air 9 Carbon beat the crap out of me compared to the SIR 9. I am now back on a new SIR 9 and loving life again.

I am going to assume the One 9 Carbon is going to be a bit more compliant than the Air 9 Carbon.

My Air 9 built up weighed 21 lbs versus the SIR 9 at 24 pounds with the same components. I will gladly take the weight penalty in favor of a more compliant ride.

It is a nice problem to have...the choice between these two bikes.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I had a chance to ride a SIR 9 this summer and spent a month looking for one I could afford. I think it looks far better than the carbon bikes. There was a chance to ride a carbon fiber Niner, but they are too ugly to warrant riding to shave a couple pounds.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

PeopleForScience said:


> Where are you getting $3500? Their site lists it for $2150. Also, I have a stans SS wheelset and I got a sun axle from a buddy that is the same one that they use in the SS specific 142x12 hub and it works fine in my stans hub. The hibs are pretty similar and it worked great.


My mistake. I was looking at the complete. Regardless, to not buy a $2100 frame because of a $350 wheel (more like $150 with net cost of selling old wheel), it either means the person can't afford it or doesn't really want it.


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

Favorite Colors yet!


----------



## dancruz (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok I had the old scandium One 9 and loved it. Got a Sir9 and it was flexy which I get with steel. Sold that to get a 2013 Sir9. It was better for sure but still a little to much flex for my taste. I guess I like the stiffness of my old scandium frame. Saving my pennys for that new Yellow frame and fork...


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

I think if you are not racing it is hard to be the durability, cheaper price, and spring steel ride. I have ridden a carbon SS and own a steel HT and they are both fun. PS they both suck on a rough downhill. Give me a double boinger for such riding any day of the week.


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

Bumpty-bump!

Need opinions on a One 9 RDO vs SIR 9, single speed builds with Niner RDO fork. What'd you go with and why?


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I love my rigid Sir9 and personally I would only go with a One9 if it's for your goal is to race it and you think you have a chance to podium. Or for the coolness factor of having a super light bike and having your friends pic it up all the time and say "dude your bike is freekin light!" Otherwise go for a bike that feels great to ride, there's something about the feel of steel and that's why most bikers usually keep one in their stable.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Or for the coolness factor of having a super light bike and having your friends pic it up all the time and say "dude your bike is freekin light!"


That's exactly why I'm buying the RDO


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Current prices on One 9s make it an easy choice. I've put around 300 miles on mine the past few months and absolutely love it. One of the best handling bikes I've ever ridden and it's a rocket uphill. 

I haven't spent enough time on a SIR 9 to really compare, but I have a steel salsa el mariachi. Before I bought my One 9, I had the Mariachi set up with the bars, grips, fork, wheels, tires, and cranks that are currently on my One 9. There's a lot of factors, but for my riding style, body weight, etc..., the One 9 has a far better ride quality on rough trails.

I tried to build up something strong and reliable while being light. 
Large One 9 RDO
Strong 30mm internal width wheels
2.4 ardent/exo/tr up front with 2.2 Ardent Race/exo/tr/3c rear
18.1 pounds with bottle cages, pedals, & a decent amount of dirt


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got a steel rigid SS now (Redline Monocog Flight) which is a keeper. The price drop on the Niner One9 RDO and SIR9 have me tempted to make a purchase. I'm leaning towards the One9 primary because it's carbon and I haven't owned a carbon light weight bike before.

Here are the builds I'm considering. The RDO 3-star build isn't SS or rigid but I'm open to parting it out and using the $$$ to convert it to a rigid SS build. Would be great to get feedback which one you'd go for.

RDO 2-star: Niner One 9 RDO 2 Star Single Speed Bike > Bikes > Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA

RDO 3-star: Niner One 9 RDO 3 Star X1 Bike > Bikes > Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA

SIR 5-star: Niner Sir 9 5-STAR SS GXP Bike > Bikes > Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Only large and XL frames available. :/


----------



## 2 chains (Aug 12, 2015)

I picked up a One 9 rdo a couple months back. It's hands down the fastest, most efficient bike I have ridden in 15 years of mountain biking. Straight up. Get ready for your lap times to drop significantly.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Why not, you'll for sure have a fast climber and the lightest bike on the trail. Get a bigger set of gears and have a fast road bike too.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Get the 2 star One9 RDO and just level up. Unless you have a geared bike that needs a refreshed drive train.


----------



## Davejames0426 (Feb 18, 2015)

I just built a SIR 9 and got the frame for $699 from Price Point. Love this bike...... Carbon bars and seat post, racing Ralph's on Stans crest wheels. Around 22 pounds with a Fox float fork with remote lock out. I have about $2600 in this build........


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Dang,that's lighter than my rigid Sir9. Are the Stan's wheels single speed only? Just curious and I would recommend a SS only hub just because it's wider flanges build a better wheel.


Davejames0426 said:


> I just built a SIR 9 and got the frame for $699 from Price Point. Love this bike...... Carbon bars and seat post, racing Ralph's on Stans crest wheels. Around 22 pounds with a Fox float fork with remote lock out. I have about $2600 in this build........


----------



## harradm (May 6, 2013)

Have a new One9 RDO SS and absolutely love it. Has become my go to bike. 2016 Fox 32 100mm fork up front is fantastic. Sorry guys, too old to go full rigid.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I think to enjoy a lighter,stiffer carbon frame it makes sense to use a susp. fork. If I built up the new One9 I'd do the same thing.


harradm said:


> Have a new One9 RDO SS and absolutely love it. Has become my go to bike. 2016 Fox 32 100mm fork up front is fantastic. Sorry guys, too old to go full rigid.


----------

